# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Self-driving cars, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

Home page - nvidia.com/drive

blogs.nvidia.com/blog/category/auto

cooperation Nvidia and Mercedes-Benz in the creation of driverless cars

cooperation with Audi in the creation of driverless cars

ZF ProAI self-driving system

AI supercomputers for the car

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA AI car demonstration

Published on Sep 28, 2016




> In contrast to the usual approach to operating self-driving cars, we did not program any explicit object detection, mapping, path planning or control components into this car. Instead, the car learns on its own to create all necessary internal representations necessary to steer, simply by observing human drivers.
> 
> The car successfully navigates the construction site while freeing us from creating specialized detectors for cones or other objects present at the site. Similarly, the car can drive on the road that is overgrown with grass and bushes without the need to create a vegetation detection system. All it takes is about twenty example runs driven by humans at different times of the day. Learning to drive in these complex environments demonstrates new capabilities of deep neural networks. 
> 
> The car also learns to generalize its driving behavior. This video includes a clip that shows a car that was trained only on California roads successfully driving itself in New Jersey.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA DRIVE Autonomous Vehicle Platform

Published on Oct 10, 2017




> Watch the NVIDIA DRIVE Autonomous Vehicle Platform in action, with examples of deep learning perception, LIDAR perception, egomotion, localization to HD map, path planning and more.

----------


## Airicist

320+ partners developing on NVIDIA DRIVE

Published on Jan 12, 2018




> At CES 2018, we joined many of our partners on the show floor to learn about the latest autonomous driving innovations. For more information on our partner ecosystem, visit our website:
> nvidia.com/en-us/self-driving-cars/partners

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA DRIVE—GTC 2018 Demonstration

Published on Mar 28, 2018




> At this year’s GPU Technology Conference, NVIDIA illustrated some of its AI building blocks for self-driving cars and an autonomous drive through city streets and onto a highway.

----------


## Airicist

Ride in NVIDIA's self-driving car

Published on Aug 21, 2019




> This special edition DRIVE Labs episode shows how NVIDIA DRIVE AV Software combines the essential building blocks of perception, localization, and planning/control to drive autonomously on public roads around our headquarters in Santa Clara, Calif.

----------


## Airicist2

NVIDIA DRIVE Concierge With Omniverse Avatar

Nov 9, 2021




> The technology of Omniverse Avatar enables DRIVE Concierge to serve as everyone’s digital assistant, helping them make recommendations, book reservations, make phone calls and provide alerts — all personalized to each driver and passenger.


"A First-Class Experience, for Every Car: Meet NVIDIA DRIVE Concierge and Chauffeur, Built With Omniverse Avatar"
Flexible, open AI software brings safety, convenience and intelligence to personal vehicles.

by Danny Shapiro
November 9, 2021

Omniverse Avatar, platform for generating immersive AI-driven avatars

----------


## Airicist2

NVIDIA DRIVE Sim Synthetic Data Generation Powered by Omniverse Replicator

Nov 11, 2021




> DRIVE Sim uses the power of Omniverse Replicator to generate synthetic ground-truth data for training deep neural networks that make up the perception systems in autonomous vehicles. With DRIVE Sim, synthetic data has proven very effective in accelerating AV development, allowing developers to tailor ground truth data to the specific needs of the model.


"NVIDIA Omniverse Replicator for DRIVE Sim Accelerates AV Development, Improves Perception Results"
Physically based sensor simulation delivers targeted approach to solving real-world data challenges

by Matt Cragun
November 9, 2021

----------

